# I SING the Body electric



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I took advantage of Roy's recent sale and purchased a gold coloured Stellaris Electronic Q Transistorized watch. Yes, that is correct, it is full of Q goodness, schematically speaking!

The front...










The rear...










The second hand...










A squirrel...










Anyway, it works quite well. Using Paul's website, electric-watches.co.uk, it would seem the movement is an ESA 9150. It is operating at 21,600, as demonstrated in one of the photos above. If I'm off the mark on this perhaps Paul can set me straight. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Squirrels :thumbs_up:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Faze said:


> I like Squirrels :thumbs_up:


 Me too. I thought they would taste nutty but they dont.


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Anyway, it works quite well. Using Paul's website, electric-watches.co.uk, it would seem the movement is an ESA 9150. It is operating at 21,600, as demonstrated in one of the photos above. If I'm off the mark on this perhaps Paul can set me straight. :wink:


 Based on the orientation of battery hatch and crown its not going to be an ESA9150 or ESA9154, but perhaps is an ESA9158?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

stromspeicher said:


> Based on the orientation of battery hatch and crown its not going to be an ESA9150 or ESA9154, but perhaps is an ESA9158?


 If I read the specs correctly, the 9154 and the 9158 have a beat rate of 28,800 and mine is definitely operating at 21,600. 

Later,
William


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> If I read the specs correctly, the 9154 and the 9158 have a beat rate of 28,800 and mine is definitely operating at 21,600.


 OK, that's kind of mysterious then. My comment was only based on your photo of the back cover - both the 9150 and 9154 movements have their battery positioned 90 degrees clockwise from the crown position (when viewed from the back). I'd be interested to know what you see when the battery hatch is popped off...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, my money is still on a 9157 but cannot explain the 21,600bph :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've shot a macro high framerate video and zoomed in as well as slowed it down considerably and it appears that it probably is a 28,800, but the beat rate is off the mark. It isn't running at 21,600 but a bit less, though it does seem to be keeping time. I'm not equipped to tear it open so it will remain a mystery for now. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I've shot a macro high framerate video and zoomed in as well as slowed it down considerably and it appears that it probably is a 28,800, but the beat rate is off the mark. It isn't running at 21,600 but a bit less, though it does seem to be keeping time. I'm not equipped to tear it open so it will remain a mystery for now. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 you had me up until I've shot a macro high framerate video and zoomed in..... :huh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I've shot a macro high framerate video and zoomed in as well as slowed it down considerably and it appears that it probably is a 28,800, but the beat rate is off the mark. It isn't running at 21,600 but a bit less, though it does seem to be keeping time. I'm not equipped to tear it open so it will remain a mystery for now. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 But you could show us a photo taken through the battery hatch...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> But you could show us a photo taken through the battery hatch...


 Well, that was terrifying, removing the cover with a brand new double bevelled box cutter blade. I didn't think it would happen, but then it did.



















There you go, 9157. Fancy that!

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm confused now, which isn't necessarily unusual. Anyway, after I put it back together I stripped the cover off of my smartphone and ran Wildspectra. It indicated 28,800, fluctuating +/-35, in six positions. I don't know what to think and I'm not going to worry about it. :laugh:

I do have one practical though. When the crown is pulled out to the third position is the battery electrically disconnected?

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I do have one practical though. When the crown is pulled out to the third position is the battery electrically disconnected?
> 
> Later,
> William


 Yes


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Body Electric = a Rush song - who are an exceedingly fine Canadian rock band :clap:

The watch isn't bad either :thumbs_up:


----------

